# Tiger Musky! Pics! Pineview 4-19-08



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

42 inches long, around 20 lbs. Biggest fish of my life, and my first Tiger Musky! Successfully caught, photographed, and released all by my lonesome. Fished from 10 to 12. 

ANYONE KNOW A GOOD PLACE TO GET A REPLICA MOUNT? 

Short story: Castin' a small lipless rattlin' rapala in my hip waders near Cemetary Point, caught a 42 inch Tiger Musky on 12 lb. test line, medium-light action spinning combo, with NO wire leader! 

Extended version: I've been on a few trips to fish for them with no success, but figured I could only try so many times until it was finally my turn. After reading an article by Ray Johnson (currently holds the Utah state catch and release record with a 53 inch fish) about how to catch Tiger Muskies from shore, I followed his advice and found a good area with a sandy bottom. 

After an hour of losing lures to snags and such, in my frustration I didn't want to tie on another wire leader, which I had been using up to that point. I had a medium-light action rod, with my spinning reel spooled with about 100 yds. of 20 lb. braid as a backing and then filled up with Trilene XT 12lb. in green. I pulled out an old lure that I had never caught a fish on, which happened to be a small (2 or 3 inches) lipless rattlin rapala in a color I think has been discontinued (metallic, mostly green with an orange belly). I walked farther east on the north side of cemetary point and waded out on a little point with branches all around me. The wind was blowing pretty good, but was to my back so I could still cast. I made dozens of casts with nothing. Decided there were no serious snags, I started to slow down my retrieve and make little jerks with my rod tip. 

That's when it happened. At noon, I made a cast to my right, in front of some branches and down the shoreline. All of the sudden - a sharp tug. I set the hook lightly and started reelin it in. I saw a flash of something big, and then the beast broke the water almost completely clearing it with that big alligator head thrashing back and forth! I was shouting with excitement. It jumped a second time. My rod was bent over prettly good, but the fish wasn't pulling very hard after that. I worked the fish in slowly, trying to keep it out of the branches, fearful that it would bite through my line. 

I got the fish without much effort about 15 feet in front of me, and I guess that's when it saw me and decided it was going to fight. It made a dash back out deep with my drag buzzing like mad. I didn't think it would stop. It took out more line than the distance I had hooked it at, but I turned the fish back around. I got it close to me again and same thing, it turned around and took off lots of line. Third time was a charm, I got it right up to me praying that the line would hold and then grabbed it in a big bear hug. 

I ran with it down the shore, with my pole dragging in the sand, and as quickly as I could, set it down, got out the tape, and got a pic. I put it back in the water to breathe for a few seconds, then back out again, miraculously setting my camera on a rock and using the timer to get a good picture of myself and the fish on first try. 

Got it back in the water, and moved it back and forth until it quickly bolted off. Whole process couldn't have taken more than a minute or two. 

The fish gods smiled upon me today, and luck was in my favor. I decided to call it a day after that fish and get home. 

I didn't weigh the fish, but a growth and weight scale I found some time ago shows that a 42 inch tiger muskie averages around 20 lbs. 

If you look at the pics, you can count 6 more inches after the black 3 ft. mark. It felt fat and healthy. Maybe I should've held the fish out to make it look bigger like everyone else does. :lol:


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

That is a nice fish good job.

I have only caught little tigers, but this year I am going after the big ones.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL your so excited you forgot the pic! I want see it, I want to see it. I have never caught one on a lipless cranks. Lord knows I tried. Oh what am I missing here?


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh Ok! I must have been right on it when you posted cause there wasn't a pic showing LOL I'm probaely as excited bout it you are they get you going huh. ?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice job RyanCreek especially by yourself and getting the pictures...that must have been you we saw running into the water when you we're releasing the fish...We were in a dark blue and grey Lund. Thought you lost your pole as we heard you yelling. But now we have the Paul Harvey rest of the story... :wink: :wink: 

We didn't fare as well at the View. But it was great getting out. Got out at about 1015 Water temp at the start was 41 highest it got was 46. Then the wind really started temp dropped to 41. Water color is stained. Off the water at 2.


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Nice job RyanCreek especially by yourself and getting the pictures...that must have been you we saw running into the water when you we're releasing the fish...We were in a dark blue and grey Lund. Thought you lost your pole as we heard you yelling. But now we have the Paul Harvey rest of the story... :wink: :wink:
> 
> We didn't fare as well at the View. But it was great getting out. Got out at about 1015 Water temp at the start was 41 highest it got was 46. Then the wind really started temp dropped to 41. Water color is stained. Off the water at 2.


I thought you were looking in my direction when it was jumping out of the water and saw the whole thing. Yeah, I was doing a little fist pumping and shouting, I was so excited. And then when I landed it, I about lost it. I'm still ecstatic.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I think we had just come around the point when we saw you going into the water. We didn't see the catch only you in the water. We really thought you lost your pole with the holler you made then you appeared to be on the cell phone once on shore. 

Outstanding job and enjoy the memory of the catch...they're a fanastic fish to catch now aren't they  Great job and hats off in making the choice to release the beast for another day... :wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

RyanCreek said:


> ANYONE KNOW A GOOD PLACE TO GET A REPLICA MOUNT?


Meant to put this link in before...got side tracked doing dinner. Check this link out... :mrgreen: :wink: :wink:

http://www.laxreproduction.com/


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> I think we had just come around the point when we saw you going into the water. We didn't see the catch only you in the water. We really thought you lost your pole with the holler you made then you appeared to be on the cell phone once on shore.
> 
> Outstanding job and enjoy the memory of the catch...they're a fanastic fish to catch now aren't they  Great job and hats off in making the choice to release the beast for another day... :wink: :wink:


I really don't see any reason to keep trophy fish. Measure it, get the pics, and get a replica mount. Besides, skin mounts usually don't look as good. I was on a cell phone after I released it, lettin the pops, brother, and wife know about the catch.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not calling you a liar. And it's your fish, but I looked at it with the magnifyer and it looks like 8 inches over not 6. but again it's your fish. LOL Good on ya!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow good looking fish! What a story you have for the rest of your life, and the pics to prove it! Hopefully you can get many more!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

RyanCreek said:


> I really don't see any reason to keep trophy fish. Measure it, get the pics, and get a replica mount. Besides, skin mounts usually don't look as good.


I agree, seems odd to keep a big fish only to throw it in the freezer...whatever I think the pics are best. Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So you did your homework and ended up with the spoils, eh? Good job.

That's a helluva catch. I'm glad you got your wish. :wink:


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> So you did your homework and ended up with the spoils, eh? Good job.
> 
> That's a helluva catch. I'm glad you got your wish. :wink:


Ha ha. Yeah I've put the time into learning about them and it finally paid off! That was late last year I had a plan to catch them. The icefishing didn't work with all the nasty snow and slush up there this season, but ice-off treated me well.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Way to go RyanCreek! Great story, great pics... a great post indeed.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Outstanding, great fish!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome pics, awesome story and mad props on the awesome catch!!!! That right there, is why I love fishing. Catching a nice one like that is a huge rush.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Your on a roll! First that huge cut from the berry and now a toothy tiger, I could use some of your big fish mojo! Nice job on the fish and the pics, it is hard to get good shots while fishing alone...


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Your on a roll! First that huge cut from the berry and now a toothy tiger, I could use some of your big fish mojo! Nice job on the fish and the pics, it is hard to get good shots while fishing alone...


Sorry but the huge Cutt wasn't mine, that was Hookjaw Brimhall's. I had seen the pic of the Cutt and shared the story with everyone here, but I didn't catch it. This Tiger Musky, however, was all mine!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

oooops my bad... You are still off to a great start anyway!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

no wire? Congrats!

pm sent...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> ANYONE KNOW A GOOD PLACE TO GET A REPLICA MOUNT?


I'm yer huckleberry!


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

Hmmm... That looks pretty cool. How long have you been doing mounts? How many have you done? What do you charge?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

RyanCreek said:


> Hmmm... That looks pretty cool. How long have you been doing mounts? How many have you done? What do you charge?


I've been doing mounts forever...

I've done a billion...

Working on the state record Tiger Musky right now...

If you have to ask, it's to much...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Tex does a great job on fish, if you are going to get it done then have someone like him who knows how to do it right. I have had a Musky done and it turned out real good...Tex would have done it better!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

tex, whos blank is that?


----------



## birdhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

great looking fish


----------



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice fish and story. Congrats.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> tex, whos blank is that?


That info is top secret!

PM sent.


----------



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice catch. I got a 36 in. one out ice fishing this year.


----------

